# My lab has a strangely folded ear??



## Laura McCaw

Okay, so when I try and look this up online, I just seem to find the answer being called a "rose ear" which isn't even listed for the Labrador breed, so what I am wondering is how come our "Duke" has a rose ear? He has had it since a pup, and he was born in 2006, but I have never really thought about it except that it gives him character, but sometimes when I take him places, I have people ask me why his ear is always half folded instead of floppy.. Even when he is alert it always has that fold in it and doesn't flop down like it is supposed to. 

Do any of you have a Lab that has the same issue and if so, is there anything to do about it? Lol...of course it isn't a huge concern, I was just wondering if it is something genetic or????

Here are some pictures, and it is only his left ear that does it.


----------



## PatK

My 2 yr old yellow lab has the same thing. His mother and father both have nice ears so I don't think it's genetic but don't know that for sure. I would love to have it fixed but if possible I am sure it wouldn't be cheap.


----------



## Juli H

How else would a dog have a 'folded' ear, except that it is genetic? I don't know of anyone (in the retriever world) that purposefully shapes their dogs ears to be 'folded'...LOL... .. I personally think it is a recessive trait, of some type. It is not uncommon in chessies and I have noticed in at least one line, it tends to be more common. This line, the sire had 'normal' ears, but I know several of his offsrping, grand offspring, and great grand offspring (that I have seen) have folded ears (and plenty of offspring that don't, btw). Unless you plan on putting your dog in the show ring, it really is not a big deal. ..mostly a matter of preference.  Good lookin' boy, BTW. 

Juli


----------



## Laura McCaw

Yes, I have a friend who has a breed that is supposed to have rose pricked ears, but one of her dogs had flat ears (like the lab), so she used tape to get the nice rose prick on them and it worked, she did this for show.... BUT would tape work to make them flat??? Like I said, I am not to worried, but sometimes I look at him and I say, Duke, I would just love for that left ear to just flop down, lol, and he always gives me this cock-eyed look, haha.

Also, if I ever did want to fix it, I am thinking since he is 4 1/2, that maybe his ear is so set on being crimped like that, that it would make it hard to want to stay flat, hmmm... not sure though. 

I was just wanting to see on here people's thoughts on it and if they had labs who had this problem, and now I am happy to say I am not the only one, lol.


----------



## Laura McCaw

Juli H said:


> How else would a dog have a 'folded' ear, except that it is genetic? I don't know of anyone that purposefully shapes their dogs ears to be 'folded'...LOL... .. I personally think it is a recessive trait, of some type. It is not uncommon in chessies and I have noticed in at least one line, it tends to be more common. This line, the sire had 'normal' ears, but I know several of his offsrping, grand offspring, and great grand offspring (that I have seen) have folded ears (and plenty of offspring that don't, btw). Unless you plan on putting your dog in the show ring, it really is not a big deal. ..mostly a matter of preference.  Good lookin' boy, BTW.
> 
> Juli


You have a point there.  As I don't mind it, sometimes it drives me bonkers when people won't leave me alone about it, lol. Nope, we never do plan on doing the show ring, he is just our good old hunting boy and of course, the ear has never slowed him down, lol. In my honest opinion, it makes him look a bit off and sometimes goofy, but that is what gives him character in my opinion.


----------



## Juli H

Labrador_Lover said:


> Yes, I have a friend who has a breed that is supposed to have rose pricked ears, but one of her dogs had flat ears (like the lab), so she used tape to get the nice rose prick on them and it worked, she did this for show.... BUT would tape work to make them flat??? Like I said, I am not to worried, but sometimes I look at him and I say, Duke, I would just love for that left ear to just flop down, lol, and he always gives me this cock-eyed look, haha.
> 
> Also, if I ever did want to fix it, I am thinking since he is 4 1/2, that maybe his ear is so set on being crimped like that, that it would make it hard to want to stay flat, hmmm... not sure though.
> 
> I was just wanting to see on here people's thoughts on it and if they had labs who had this problem, and now I am happy to say I am not the only one, lol.


Yes, I have heard of breeders 'taping' puppies ears so that they would develop properly...for welsh corgies - that they would not be floppy, but stand up...for aussies, to have folded ears, etc etc etc... Now why would you try to alter a 'genetic' attribute, so that you could show the dog, and then breed it? knowing the genetic 'fault' would be hidden to the unsuspecting? LOL..kinda like people that cut the tendons/ligaments in the tail, to make it 'straight' and not curl up over the back....

Juli


----------



## Laura McCaw

Yes I totally hear you there, but also, this friend of mine doesn't breed.  She said that showing is just what she loves to do and it fills a void in her life after her husband passed away. Other than that, if she did breed, it would be upsetting to know that someone would hide something that could definitely be passed on. Definitely not arguing there.

She owns 3 UKC American Pitbull Terriers, all males and she shows all 3 and she said she would never have the heart to breed them only because she doesn't feel she is responsible enough to insure that this particular breed is placed in a responsible home. She says there are too many pitbulls out there as it is and most in pounds, but since she loves the breed and wants to do something with them, she shows. 

Lol, I know I got off subject but I just wanted to clarify her situation.  But thanks for enlightening me with your honest opinions/facts. Although I am not knew to the Labrador breed, I am new at learning about how genetics work.


----------



## Matt's Grizz

When i got my blm he had the classic lab ears on him. Then one day at work i noticed one ear got a little sideways...He was about 4 mo's at the time. After work i took him to the vet thinking maybe there was something in his ear like water or a grass seed or something. It just looked really odd. The vet really checked him out and told me i just had "FLK" and smiled at me...I asked what was "FLk?" He said it's a "F"unny "L"ooking "K"id...Eventually a few weeks later the other ear did the same thing....Both the parents of my dog had the classic lab ear look. It doesn't both me. Atleast you got one perfect ear on your dog....


----------



## Laura McCaw

Matt's Grizz said:


> When i got my blm he had the classic lab ears on him. Then one day at work i noticed one ear got a little sideways...He was about 4 mo's at the time. After work i took him to the vet thinking maybe there was something in his ear like water or a grass seed or something. It just looked really odd. The vet really checked him out and told me i just had "FLK" and smiled at me...I asked what was "FLk?" He said it's a "F"unny "L"ooking "K"id...Eventually a few weeks later the other ear did the same thing....Both the parents of my dog had the classic lab ear look. It doesn't both me. Atleast you got one perfect ear on your dog....


Lol, LOVE it!!! Next time people ask me what is up with his ear, I will definitely be saying FLK.  Thanks for that!!


----------



## Kasomor

Tollers are another breed where folded ears occur on a regular basis. It is genetic as far as I'm concerned. Usually shows up when a pup is teething. Some go back to laying flat...some don't.

My oldest dogs ears were taped...we used moleskin and surgical glue...to make them lay flat when she was between 3 and 9 months old. Her ears were taped for 6 months. it is common in my breed to tape folded ears. Actually shows how to do it on the NSDTRC (US) website.

My girl was bred and everyone knows that her ears folded. I don't hide that fact. Nor does any reputable breeder.

If you don't tape as a pup I don;t think you have a hope in h$ll of them laying flat as an adult.


----------



## 2tall

Matt's Grizz said:


> When i got my blm he had the classic lab ears on him. Then one day at work i noticed one ear got a little sideways...He was about 4 mo's at the time. After work i took him to the vet thinking maybe there was something in his ear like water or a grass seed or something. It just looked really odd. The vet really checked him out and told me i just had "FLK" and smiled at me...I asked what was "FLk?" He said it's a "F"unny "L"ooking "K"id...Eventually a few weeks later the other ear did the same thing....Both the parents of my dog had the classic lab ear look. It doesn't both me. Atleast you got one perfect ear on your dog....


This made me laugh! When my dog was about 4 months old, one ear started this same thing. I rushed him to the vet to see what was wrong. By then, my vet knew only too well how proud I was of my well bred pup. So he very sincerely told me, "Carol, there is nothing wrong with Indy. I frequently see this ear shape in these Lab/Chow crosses."

Shortly thereafter, both ears developed this fold. Trust me, they have had no impact on the dogs abilities, and in fact have been the least of my worries!. Quite a few people have commented on how good looking he is, and never seem to notice what I call the "funny" ears. 

To the OP: Your dog is beautiful, and in a short time you too will forget about the ears and find some other thing to drive you to distraction.


----------



## Laura McCaw

Kasomor said:


> Tollers are another breed where folded ears occur on a regular basis. It is genetic as far as I'm concerned. Usually shows up when a pup is teething. Some go back to laying flat...some don't.
> 
> My oldest dogs ears were taped...we used moleskin and surgical glue...to make them lay flat when she was between 3 and 9 months old. Her ears were taped for 6 months. it is common in my breed to tape folded ears. Actually shows how to do it on the NSDTRC (US) website.
> 
> My girl was bred and everyone knows that her ears folded. I don't hide that fact. Nor does any reputable breeder.
> 
> If you don't tape as a pup I don;t think you have a hope in h$ll of them laying flat as an adult.


Yes, that is when the one did decide to fold, it was when he was teething and at the time I didn't think anything of it. I never heard of taping till about a year ago, which is when I decided I was probably too late already because his ears have been set in their ways for too long.  Thanks for the info though!!


----------



## Terri

My Lab also has rose ears, I always tell people it is because she lives with Italian Greyhounds and she is trying to fit into the pack. With the Greyhounds a rose ear is required for showing so when the puppy is teething the ear can end up standing straight up and staying that way. Many breeds have requirements for ears and teething is a time for crazy ears. Most times the ears meet the standard after teething, some breeds tape and others just let nature take over. When I told a breeder of Labradors about how pretty my girl is except she has funny ears. He asked me can she hunt? As long as she can hunt, who cares about the ears? If she can't hunt then you need the ears for the show ring. 

Terri


----------



## Lenore

I think it is genetic, my two boys (who are brothers) have the ear thing going on. The same ear on each dog does the same thing. Don't ask what ear, as someone already said, the ear thing is the least of my worries...


----------



## Annelo97

I have a 9 week old puppy who has ears that are folding and sticking out as well. Any ideas what is causing this and what I can do to correct it? Will it correct itself?


----------



## Coldtrack

How about a droopy ear? I have one that the left ear is way droopier then the right.


----------



## johngoehl

Laura McCaw said:


> Okay, so when I try and look this up online, I just seem to find the answer being called a "rose ear" which isn't even listed for the Labrador breed, so what I am wondering is how come our "Duke" has a rose ear? He has had it since a pup, and he was born in 2006, but I have never really thought about it except that it gives him character, but sometimes when I take him places, I have people ask me why his ear is always half folded instead of floppy.. Even when he is alert it always has that fold in it and doesn't flop down like it is supposed to.
> 
> Do any of you have a Lab that has the same issue and if so, is there anything to do about it? Lol...of course it isn't a huge concern, I was just wondering if it is something genetic or????
> 
> Here are some pictures, and it is only his left ear that does it.


There is absolutely nothing wrong with the ear set. This dog could actually produce pups with a long houndy ear which is the other extreme. Unless your goals are of that of bench... embrace it. Can this dog mark and handle? That is what is important. Of course, I could be wrong... BTW , your dog is very handsome!


----------



## Hunt'EmUp

Have always called them wings, not really uncommon to see them on field labs with littler ears, that tend to fly (that is genetic  ). Haven't seen a dog just have 1 ear sit that way, usually both ears will hang like that, decreases wind resistance. He's must be one of them, Moderate but not Frequent flyers 

You could try taping it, my 2 girls (one 2yr. and one 5 year), who used to have them. I just kept unfolding them, and now they stay flat most of the time, well unless they are out flying, but then you just flip them back over, once they land. Actually helps calm them down a bit when I re-flip them flat, sort've an ingrained cool down ritual


----------



## 2tall

I posted on this thread 10 years ago. My Lean MAC grandson had this type of “rose” ear set. As I predicted then, those ears were the least of my problems and did not stop him from being an extremely gifted dog with an incompetent trainer. Now that I have raised two more, I was ready for a new powerhouse. My new baby is also a Maxx grandson and just this morning I noticed his left ear beginning to curl in the same way, at the same age, 14 weeks!!! I’ll take it! He is a nice, nice pup and with Indy I learned to love those ears!


----------



## Steve Shaver

I'd Iron it


----------



## Jeremy Gibbons

We had one out of a 9 pup litter with those ears


----------

